# Are gradient fills even possible?



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi folks, first post here, although I've been watching the forums for almost two years.

I use D.I.S.C. (Digital Image Stitch Creator) to do all my digitizing (or rather attempt to ) but have the simple question as is above-- is - and if so, how - gradient digitizing possible? Take for simple example a box. To assign it a red on one side, and end up with a blue on the other. I've seen on some examples how to do simple shade changes (like a dark blue to a slightly lighter blue), but can I do complete COLOR changes? I've tried splitting my objects up into several parts and filling them each solid with a different (intermediate) shade, but obviously that didn't work. Is it possible in the program? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Derrick,

They are possible. In software that has this capabilty ( I have Stitch ERA and Sierra EO), you can create an area and blend from a high density to low, and overlap with another color to blend the two. In reality, you are better off using intermediary colors because thread will not blend as well as say ink will. It takes experience in using the software tools as well as choosing the right colors (if you even stock them). So yes, it can work and does work quite well on larger designs and if you have the tools. It can be done manually but it's a lot of work. To see a master of the techinque, look at some fauna done by Lee Caroseli. If your sofware does not have this tool, I would suggest that you get the Free Sierra version an try out the capability. If you need to find out about this, you a PM me for details.

Ian


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Derrick,
Not familiar with your software, but depending on your design, try putting one color on one side, the other color on the opposite side. Feather each inside edge so that they overlap. That particular method works like interlocking your fingers and if you vary the density, it isn't bad. As Ian said, the other alternative is to break it into pieces and use different densities(be sure to turn off underlay as you go lighter). Depending on your design, just changing stitch direction will give the appearance of a different color. A good digitizer can make the same thread look like several different shades. Each software is different, and experimentation is what it takes to learn and get good. No shortcuts in this buisiness


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you much Ian and Jim. The software I use isn't the best known, and definitely not near the top of the spectrum, so I don't think there's the gradient capability. I tried the 'overlap' effect (with a thinner density in the overlap) with two colors, but apparently didn't set it anywhere near thin enough. No really, it was two completely different colors and probably should've been several segments pieced together. I'll have to look at some examples and play around some more. I am getting to know the definition of EXPERIMENTATION real quick!!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Good job Ian. Looks good.


----------

